# Hello from a future skiff owner.



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

You're definitely in the right place! I enjoy kayaking but as with anything there are pros and cons, welcome and good luck on your search!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Bote Boards has a new one coming out called The Rover. https://www.boteboard.com/rover/


----------

